# DIY Container water garden/fountain filter



## ijedic

Since adding a box filter to my pond, the water has been clear for the past couple of years. We have a two tier water fountain in the rose garden that has always been probmatic with falling leaves, sticks, and hickory nuts. To keep my fountain pump running well, I made a "box filter" for it, using some old stuff I had around the house. Here is the list of things needed, and the directions.

Items needed:
1 livebearer breeder net
1 piece of craft grid (sewing dept walmart .30 cents)
4 - 5 bio balls
fishing line

I placed my water pump into the breeder net, then put the bioballs in there with it. Next I cut a piece of plastic craft grid to fit the opening of the breeder net, leaving a c shaped cut out for the hose and plug. With fishing line, I sewed the grid into place, and placed my "new" box filter into the fountain. Yeah, the leaves still get in the fountain, but no more clogging the water pump!! This DIY box filter works great for small container water gardens also. (whiskey barrel, small preformed ponds, etc) Have fun, Shannon


----------



## awesome kid

thats a great idea


----------



## fish_doc

craft grid 
I love the stuff. It is so useful in this hobby Im suprised they dont sell it in the fish departments. LOL


----------



## lalo

great, got any pics???.... I like seeing the DIY projects instead of just getting an explanation


----------



## Lydia

good idea! but what are bioballs?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Bioballs are those spiky round plastic filter media that you see in trickle filters and overflow boxes. They're usually blue or black, but sometimes clear.
They were all the rage in the late 80's, despite their ridicuolously exhorbitant price, but when the trickle filter fell out of favor on account of being too much of a nitrate factory, the balls wound up being used more commonly in things like skimmers and refugia as strainers to trap big chunks of stuff which could cause clogs.

Here's how I filter one of my ponds: 
no, wait, nevermind. I'll start a new thread instead of barging in on this one.


----------

